# Combining HHhonors Accounts



## Kendall in Texas (Aug 7, 2015)

We are in the process of buying into HGVC.  My wife and I both have HHonors accounts.  Can we combine them?  Can we both be on the same HH account?  How do the rest of you married HGVCers handle this to maximize point earning and usage?


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't think you're supposed to both be able to use the account (except through a long-discontinued "Mutual Fund" benefit), but if the reservation is in the primary account-holder's name and the spouse is listed on the reservation, I doubt you'll have a problem checking in (and getting elite benefits) most places.

The one catch would be that you can only earn elite credit from one hotel on any given night, so if you and your wife were both staying in separate places, you would just get elite credit for one of those stays.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 7, 2015)

You may be able to combine the accounts..  When we purchased our first week from HGVC, they added my wife to my HHonors account.  That was long after they discontinued the mutual fund benefits.  

We were told that was only allowed for HGVC owners.. Sort of makes sense that people on the deed would have access to the hhonors account associated with the HGVC membership.

Not sure if this policy applies to resale purchase or is reserved for those "lucky" enough to buy direct from HGVC...


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Aug 7, 2015)

Flyertalk - Transfer Hilton HHonors Points to Spouse or Between Spouses


----------



## azdave (Aug 7, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I don't think you're supposed to both be able to use the account (except through a long-discontinued "Mutual Fund" benefit), but if the reservation is in the primary account-holder's name and the spouse is listed on the reservation, I doubt you'll have a problem checking in (and getting elite benefits) most places.
> 
> The one catch would be that you can only earn elite credit from one hotel on any given night, so if you and your wife were both staying in separate places, you would just get elite credit for one of those stays.




HGVC owners are able to utilize the mutual fund benefits. Just make sure both your spouse is listed on the ownership. HGVC will email you a
Mutual fund form upon request and can you determine which honors account you would like to remain open.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 7, 2015)

HNVC members can have joint accounts (mutual funds)... Since a jointly-owned HGVC is linked to a single account for converting points (if you must) and for the "silver"-tier benefit. We had our individual accounts merged into our joint-HH account. 

The only snag we found is that, when booking a room with HHonors points, the reservation is only under one name (not both), and if the "primary" or first-name is not going, you must manually list the other account-holder as a guest, so they can check-in on their own.
.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Aug 7, 2015)

So, being HGVC owners and my wife not having a hhonors account, can I sign her up for an account, rack up some points on some cc reward deals and then merge her account with mine?

Sounds like a good plan, if I can pull this off.  I don't know if Hilton will see our HGVC account and disallow me from doing this.

Citibank is currently offering 75K points for a $2k spend:
Citi Hilton HHonors


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 7, 2015)

Very nice.  Does anyone know if the Mutual Fund remains active after the timeshare is sold?  And is it good for resale as well?  (Must resist.  Don't need another timeshare.)


----------



## itradehilton (Aug 7, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> HNVC members can have joint accounts (mutual funds)... Since a jointly-owned HGVC is linked to a single account for converting points (if you must) and for the "silver"-tier benefit. We had our individual accounts merged into our joint-HH account.
> 
> The only snag we found is that, when booking a room with HHonors points, the reservation is only under one name (not both), and if the "primary" or first-name is not going, you must manually list the other account-holder as a guest, so they can check-in on their own.
> .



So very true, They had the gall to ask me where my husband was like it was 1920 and I needed permission to travel without him. I was just a bit irked. Now I just had them my HH card and tell them I have a reservation.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 7, 2015)

itradehilton said:


> They had the gall to ask me where my husband was like it was 1920 and I needed permission to travel without him.



I discovered the "primary name only" issue with HHonors when my DW went to visit a relative in a distant hospital. Even though it was a joint account, to get her name on the confirmation, I had to add her as a "guest."

If I was not using points, I could'a booked a room in her name, and then added the HHonors account # later.
.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 7, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> Does anyone know if the Mutual Fund remains active after the timeshare is sold?  And is it good for resale as well?



I dunno what a sale would do to the joint HH-account -- haven't tried it, yet -- but AFAIK it remains intact -- otherwise they'd have to apportion the points.

Joint resale buyers also get a joint HHonors account... its an integral part of your HGVC account. They'll send each of the buyers a HH welcome kit with a membership card that has the same account #.
.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 7, 2015)

So I think I need to research HGVC resale packages now...

A combined account would be very nice.


----------



## ccwu (Aug 8, 2015)

My husband and I have a few Hilton Honer Amex surpass card to earn extra HHoner points.  when you apply, they usually give you 40,000 HHoner points plus 12 points for spending on Hilton.  We use the card to pay maintenance fee.  every time when you apply, they gave you a new HHoner number.  We had to call to change it to our old HHoner number.  So it seems there is no problem changing or transfer points from one account to another.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 8, 2015)

MikeinSoCal said:


> So, being HGVC owners and my wife not having a HHonors account, can I sign her up for an account, rack up some points on some CC reward deals and then merge her account with mine?



If her name is on your HGVC deed as a joint-owner, then it's already on the HH-account that's linked to your HGVC account... or it should be. You may want to check with HHonors to make sure her name is on it.  She (or you) can apply any new CC bonus to the joint-account simply by listing it when signing up for the CC.
.


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks all.  Good info and conversation.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Aug 10, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> If her name is on your HGVC deed as a joint-owner, then it's already on the HH-account that's linked to your HGVC account... or it should be. You may want to check with HHonors to make sure her name is on it.  She (or you) can apply any new CC bonus to the joint-account simply by listing it when signing up for the CC.


Nice!


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 10, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> HNVC members can have joint accounts (mutual funds)... Since a jointly-owned HGVC is linked to a single account for converting points (if you must) and for the "silver"-tier benefit. We had our individual accounts merged into our joint-HH account.
> 
> The only snag we found is that, when booking a room with HHonors points, the reservation is only under one name (not both), and if the "primary" or first-name is not going, you must manually list the other account-holder as a guest, so they can check-in on their own.
> .



Wow... This is more valuable then you can imagine. My wife recently traveled without me and I was a little pissed I couldn't give her the diamond benefits because we had seperate accounts and the HGVC was linked to my account. I just contacted them to get this combined for the future and get all the points combined. My ownership just became even more valuable (unless my wife leaves me... at which point....)


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 10, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> My ownership just became even more valuable (unless my wife leaves me... at which point....)



... Nothing to worry about... Your travel perks will protect you.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 11, 2015)

Just as an update,  they just sent me the form. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 13, 2015)

As a followup. The combination has now occured.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 14, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> As a followup. The combination has now occured.



Glad it worked out... Congrats on getting this pesky task behind you.


----------

